# Forum > Discussion > Friendly Banter >  Anyone want to help me decorate?

## WarKitty

So I'm working on putting together a grown-up room, which means I'm trying to do this fun thing called matching furniture.  Since I don't have the means to buy a bunch of furniture, this is mostly being accomplished by the use of paint.  Small items and trimmings can be changed around as well - for example, I need a new lamp, could spring for some curtains, dresser knobs can be swapped out, that sort of thing. 

So!  Base colors are going to be a dark purple (centered around a dark purple bedspread) and probably gray.  Furniture in question is one dresser, one bed, one desk chair, and one of those little shelves with the fabric bins.  Some form of table or small desk needs to be acquired.

First item is the bed.  This is the one item that is plain wood.  No paint, no stain, and it's real wood - I'm guessing pine, from the pale color and the fact that I doubt it's that expensive.  I'm thinking of taking a pale grey stain to this.  Since it's real wood in good condition I don't want to paint over it.

Next is the dresser.  It's also real wood but painted, and the underlying wood is not in good shape.  Right now it's yellow with purple lace hearts and pink ribbons.  I'm thinking a light grey base with drawers in different shades of grey in a descending pattern.

The shelf might be interesting.  It's laminate, which from what I've seen can be painted.  Not sure what colors to put on this.  The drawers are pseudo-leather in a mix of black and brown, so I'd prefer to match them.  Maybe black here?  I'm not sure.

Desk...I don't have a desk or table yet.  Would need something small.  Not sure if I want to look for another paintable object or what to do here, I don't want to go either too matchy-matchy or too different.  Chair is, unsurprisingly, black, because it's hard to get chairs in other colors and I am _not_ doing reupholstery.

That pretty much just leaves accents.  Curtains can wait.  I want a little clip lamp on the bed, and the dresser probably needs new knobs.  Couple of shadow boxes for jewelry, I'm thinking, since I haven't been able to find an actual jewelry box that's decent.  Have some stone bookends on top of the shelf for books.

So!  Suggestions?  Feedback?  Good metal color to match?  General smart remarks?

----------


## 2D8HP

My only advice is when the guy at the paint store says, "You should mix in some grey with the blue", LISTEN! 

I didn't. 

 :Frown:

----------


## Honest Tiefling

Oooh! Yes! Of course. Now, what is the lighting situation in this room? I would suggest lighter colors if this room doesn't get a lot of light and has darker walls. What IS the color of the walls here? Also, how much money and access do you have to good tools/supplies? Staining your bed without sanding it first if it's been around a while might not be the wisest idea. If you haven't already, acquire paint samples from your local hardware store and put them up in the room and see how they look at various times of day.

As for the grey, I would tape some samples there. With the purple I do suggest a grey with a tiny tint of blue in it, as opposed to a plain grey. Also, consider painting the drawer fronts a darker grey then the rest, but a single color if cost is going to be an issue.

Try the same grey you used for the drawers (either the base or the drawer fronts) on the shelf. Not only will it cut down on costs, but it might tie the room together a bit. Black might be a bit harsh when compared to a grey stained bed. Also, desks are available more readily in black then grey, giving a bit of contrast and leeway in buying one.

...Do you have cats? I don't know if I'd recommend dangly jewelry in a shadow box around cats.

----------


## WarKitty

Ok, so we're assuming I'm going to be moving around a lot and have to fit into various tiny apartments.  So flexibility is key here - whatever it is, it's going to have to fit in multiple rooms.  Most apartments are fairly neutral, and if it's too dark I can put in a lamp though.

I probably have more time than money, but I'm sure I can scare up a few things.  I also have enough time to look around thrift stores and such.

The uncertainty I have about the shelf is I have kind of a black and rust brown drawer thing going, and I'm not sure if the grey would fight with it.  Those could be replaced but they're hard to find nice looking ones - they're 8-10 bucks apiece and there's 9 of them.

I do indeed have a cat!  I was imagining a glass fronted shadow box, the kind that latches.  Mimi isn't nearly as mischievous as some, so as long as it's latched and heavy enough it shouldn't be an issue.

----------


## Trekkin

If you want a cheap gray stain that will still show off the wood, steel wool and vinegar stain does well on pine.

----------


## Honest Tiefling

> Ok, so we're assuming I'm going to be moving around a lot and have to fit into various tiny apartments.  So flexibility is key here - whatever it is, it's going to have to fit in multiple rooms.  Most apartments are fairly neutral, and if it's too dark I can put in a lamp though.


In my opinion, this only works if you prefer the dark to direct sunlight. Some older houses can have insane window placements.

But yes, I am well acquainted with Rental Beige. So we should assume that the walls will always be a warm white. What shade of purple are we dealing with? I could see a mauve/purple/grey/rust scheme working, but I don't know if its the right shade of purple.

*Spoiler: Basically, something like this*
Show




Also the problem that it isn't as modern as a straight purple/grey motif, but it would allow more thrift store finds to fit in.




> I probably have more time than money, but I'm sure I can scare up a few things.  I also have enough time to look around thrift stores and such.


Sandpaper probably isn't going to show up at a thrift store, but make sure the thing is UTTERLY clean before staining.




> The uncertainty I have about the shelf is I have kind of a black and rust brown drawer thing going, and I'm not sure if the grey would fight with it.  Those could be replaced but they're hard to find nice looking ones - they're 8-10 bucks apiece and there's 9 of them.


That...Is an issue. Do you like the look of the leather? Is it a false front you could take off if you don't like it?




> I do indeed have a cat!  I was imagining a glass fronted shadow box, the kind that latches.  Mimi isn't nearly as mischievous as some, so as long as it's latched and heavy enough it shouldn't be an issue.


Well, that makes more sense.

My only concern with a vinegar stain is that it isn't a proper stain, so it won't protect against messes such as a cup of before bed tea.

----------


## WarKitty

> In my opinion, this only works if you prefer the dark to direct sunlight. Some older houses can have insane window placements.


Eh, that's one of those things that there's really no way around.  A project like this isn't easy to redo for every apartment.




> But yes, I am well acquainted with Rental Beige. So we should assume that the walls will always be a warm white. What shade of purple are we dealing with? I could see a mauve/purple/grey/rust scheme working, but I don't know if its the right shade of purple.
> 
> *Spoiler: Basically, something like this*
> Show


That's pretty close - think eggplant or wine purple here.  Possibly with lavender accents but it won't be a major color.




> Also the problem that it isn't as modern as a straight purple/grey motif, but it would allow more thrift store finds to fit in.


The idea there was that things from the thrift store could be painted too.




> That...Is an issue. Do you like the look of the leather? Is it a false front you could take off if you don't like it?


I kind of do.  It's one of those pieces where you put the little fabric boxes in as drawers.  But the drawers are sold separately from the shelf.  There's about $100 worth of drawers in there though - the things are about $12 bucks each and there's 9 of them.  I'm thinking of bringing in some copper and bronze accents as well to have some earth tones, maybe throw in an ivory rug.

----------


## Luz

Can I recommend, small ligths? They can make any bedroom look cool!

Exemples:

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## WarKitty

I'm not sure about the small lights thing.  Around here it's very much associated with the college age crowd, which is kind of what I'm trying to stand out from.  It's like the top "don't do this" on most lists if you want an apartment that doesn't look like a dorm room.

----------


## Honest Tiefling

> I kind of do.  It's one of those pieces where you put the little fabric boxes in as drawers.  But the drawers are sold separately from the shelf.  There's about $100 worth of drawers in there though - the things are about $12 bucks each and there's 9 of them.  I'm thinking of bringing in some copper and bronze accents as well to have some earth tones, maybe throw in an ivory rug.


I think going for a grey/rust/purple color scheme will look lovely, especially if you like those leather covers. Will also make the room feel warmer, which is important for non-modern housing in my opinion. Color schemes that work well for trendy modern fashions look bizarre in older homes in my opinion. The copper/bronze idea sounds great to me. It's hard to give color advice over the internet. 

An Ivory rug won't work unless it's washable and you don't wear shoes inside. An Ivory throw for the bed might work better depending on how washable your rug is (and be nice for cold days or the cat). Ivory accents might also help brighten up the room in case of stupid window placements and you don't like the dark. It might be a good color for curtains, since that's a common color for them and will let light in better.

A counter point to the string of lights is to get a nice lamp. Look for furniture store sales, Amazon, Ikea, and thrift stores. I wouldn't get a clip on if you want to avoid the dorm look, but a nice lamp for the floor or a desk might work. Could the shelf or dresser pull double duty as a night stand?

----------


## WarKitty

Actually, I just realized something about the idea of an ivory rug.  I have a black long-hair cat. Let's not do anything fabric in ivory.

I think I'm going to skip the multi-color thing on the dresser and get some nice scrollwork pulls.  I think it will fit into the style better, and it will make the earth tone more prominent to help tie things together.

----------


## Honest Tiefling

Not...Not so sure that a dresser that is yellow, purple and pink will...Fit? Can you describe it a bit more?

----------


## WarKitty

> Not...Not so sure that a dresser that is yellow, purple and pink will...Fit? Can you describe it a bit more?


Oh no, let me clarify.

I'm still painting the dresser.  I'm just going to paint it one solid color instead of the descending shades thing I described in my original post.

----------


## Honest Tiefling

> Oh no, let me clarify.
> 
> I'm still painting the dresser.  I'm just going to paint it one solid color instead of the descending shades thing I described in my original post.


Ah, good. I was getting a little worried...And a solid grey will probably be fine. What sort of decor are we talking here? Modern? Shabby chic? Vintage?

----------


## WarKitty

> Ah, good. I was getting a little worried...And a solid grey will probably be fine. What sort of decor are we talking here? Modern? Shabby chic? Vintage?


Hmmm...I'm thinking maybe country gothic?  It's a little hard to describe.  The small space means accessories have to be kept to a minimum and going too ornate isn't going to work.  So, country-style lines in a darker palette with hints of victorian antique.

----------


## Honest Tiefling

> Hmmm...I'm thinking maybe country gothic?  It's a little hard to describe.  The small space means accessories have to be kept to a minimum and going too ornate isn't going to work.  So, country-style lines in a darker palette with hints of victorian antique.


Sounds like toned down shabby chic with an emphasis on a victorian antiques and darker colors. (Country decor does not result in helpful google hits). 

So! You should probably get a rug. Cheap ones can last a bit, they are comfy and reduce sound beneath you. We have rust, purple and grey to tie together. So perhaps a multicolored rug in that color scheme? If you can go to a brick and mortar store, they often have steep discounts on ones that have a corner or edge that is messed up. Simply slide that under some furniture and TADA!

----------


## WarKitty

Honestly, I've never really seen a multicolor rug I didn't think wasn't hideously ugly and wasn't expensive.  I'm just not fond of the things.  A plain one might be better, preferably one that can be thrown in the wash.

----------


## Honest Tiefling

Then I'd either go with a warm, dark brown to tie the rust in with the grey, or a purplish color to add some interest. Through the former is likely easier to find and harder for the cat to shed on.  Through you might trip on the cat on such a rug.

----------


## WarKitty

> Then I'd either go with a warm, dark brown to tie the rust in with the grey, or a purplish color to add some interest. Through the former is likely easier to find and harder for the cat to shed on.  Through you might trip on the cat on such a rug.


The tripping is pretty much a risk no matter what.  She's black and the fur breaks up the outline.

I made a framed whiteboard today, with a real frame!

----------


## Honest Tiefling

Nice! Through I must ask, what is the whiteboard for? Your work?

Also, it has occurred to me that some places that sell carpet for wall-to-wall purposes will sometimes also edge it for a modest fee. If you want a plain carpet in a very particular color, it is worth a look since it could be cheap and in the right color. I'd get a cheaper carpet, even if it does show its cheapness if the cat is inclined to sharpen her claws on rugs.

As for the knobs for the dresser, I think oil-rubbed bronze will look the best, and it's a nice durable finish. (through that shouldn't matter in your bedroom as much.) Online retailers sell some cheap ones, or you could try your luck at thrift stores. I doubt salvage stores are terribly common in most places of the world, but you might want to double check.

----------


## WarKitty

Whiteboard is for general memory purposes.

Upon reflection - my bed can be done either as a regular bed or a loft bed.  While it might be nice to have it as a daybed, I think having it as a loft bed and then perhaps getting an extra chair would be better.  The likelihood of me having more than one other person over is low anyway.

----------


## Algeh

The thing with a loft bed is that it really depends on ceiling height. I sleep in one now, and it's been a great fit for my current space (my current room has a little protruding section with a vaulted ceiling that's just about the perfect place to put either a bunk bed or a loft bed).

However, I'm not sure  I'll have any place to put it in the house I'm moving into, because it's tall enough (taller than the top bunk of a regular bunk bed) that it would be uncomfortably near the ceiling in any of the bedrooms in my new house. I got mine at IKEA and it's held up really well - probably 5-7 years of regular use by an adult from a bed frame in their "youth" section, and I have yet to come crashing through the bed frame and onto my armoire.

----------


## Florian

There´s a marked difference between "grown up" (media) and "grown up" (reality).

Naturally, you can look up the annual Ikea catalogue, browse AD/Home Living and some interior design blogs and think it´s all about style, decoration and color coding.

Sad truth is, we ain´t getting younger and "style" alone doesn´t help here, it´s actually quite damaging.
Even when being "dirt poor", every cent on color or decoration is wasted. Save that money to get the "real deal" that will help you and last for a long while.

----------


## WarKitty

> There´s a marked difference between "grown up" (media) and "grown up" (reality).
> 
> Naturally, you can look up the annual Ikea catalogue, browse AD/Home Living and some interior design blogs and think it´s all about style, decoration and color coding.
> 
> Sad truth is, we ain´t getting younger and "style" alone doesn´t help here, it´s actually quite damaging.
> Even when being "dirt poor", every cent on color or decoration is wasted. Save that money to get the "real deal" that will help you and last for a long while.


I'm not quite sure what you're getting at here?

----------


## Donutbeard

We have a giant wooden Yogi Bear head as a center piece to our living room. I would go with that.  :Small Wink: 

To be honest, I find that mixing a hodge-podge of things that feel comfortable to you is the best way to go. I have been in so many houses (was formerly in real estate) where the interior decorating was driven by the types of aesthetic that photographers stage for magazines. You walk in and it feels like nobody lives there, or it is just a set for a tv show. It never really feels cozy to me. When I walk into someone's house, I like to see reflections of the folks who live there. 

We live in a small space, so stuff that offers storage is a must. For example, we have two cubes in front of our couch that double as ottomans when needed. The lid can be flipped for a hard surface if a small coffee table is in order, and we store our blankets or game controllers inside. I know you just made a white board, but a magnetic one is super handy for the kitchen, since you can use it for notes or little spice jars if you glue a magnet to the underside of the lid.

----------


## WarKitty

The thing to keep in mind is that I already have a lot of the stuff, it's just stuff that's either unpainted or painted seriously ugly.  So this is more taking the idea of "I have a bunch of random stuff that really clashes and I don't like but is in good condition" and turning it into something that matches.

Hodge-podge only takes you so far - if you put a bright yellow dresser in and a primary color desk and a wood and leather storage unit, it's just going to look bad.

----------


## durrel

> The thing to keep in mind is that I already have a lot of the stuff, it's just stuff that's either unpainted or painted seriously ugly.  So this is more taking the idea of "I have a bunch of random stuff that really clashes and I don't like but is in good condition" and turning it into something that matche
> 
> Hodge-podge only takes you so far - if you put a bright yellow dresser in and a primary color desk and a wood and leather storage unit, it's just going to look bad.


I think it is going to bad too

----------


## truemane

*Metamagic Mod*: Thread Necromancy

----------

